# Mortifactor



## Blackyujiro

Got bored at work and let my recent facination with the Mortifactors run a lil wild. Hope ya'll digs.








He's a Librarian...or Chaplain.


----------



## dark angel

I like what you have going on here mate! Looks a bit like a Chaos Marine though, nevertheless tis awesome


----------



## Blackyujiro

Chapter Master Magyar


----------



## Mortis

*skin color*

Mortifactors are black not white or albino.

As described in warriors of ultramar by Graham McNeill

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Warriors_of_Ultramar_(Novel)


----------

